
What Makes Me a Great CEO - hariis
https://medium.com/@garyvee/what-makes-me-a-great-ceo-74aaa67c476
======
meri_dian
>"I think a lot of people are stuck in the political climate right now and
don’t believe in people. I’m a very big believer in the human race, we’ve
overcome so many adversities. I feel that every generation thinks like this
and that this is it, it’s over, we screwed it up. I just think that optimism
around the human race is a 2040 move."

I have to agree with that. The cynicism and pessimism that seems so popular
today is naive and borders on the pathetic.

------
masonic
Mr. Great CEO should make a proofreader his next hire.

